# I need some help.



## beaverlake (Nov 16, 2011)

I need a benevolent soul with some patience. Why can't I get my Dish to work? I obviously have no clue as to what I'm doing. I've got a Dp pro 500 dish, a VIP211 box, I've gotten coordinates from the box, dishpointer pro website and the app for dishpointer pro. I bought one of those little satellite finders that you put in-line. 
We've purchased this place in Northern Michigan and its a three and a half hour drive. It's getting embarrassing. Wife and friends are saying, "just call the man". I don't want to. I wanna do it myself. 
I need somebody that types real slow to help me figure this out. Do I need switches? Which port? If a cable goes into the dish, is one supposed to be coming out? Obviously I need this way dumbed down. Thank you in advance~


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

You really need to post this in the Dish Network forums.


----------



## beaverlake (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry.


----------

